
JSconsole: An extension to load external JavaScript libraries within developer console - rachitgulati26
https://jsconsole.github.io/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
rachitgulati26
@brudgers Can you please give me some pointers what I am missing in the
guidelines? Sorry I am very new to Hacker News and don't know much. Thanks :)

